# Eicheln als Köder?



## Hermann W. (4. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem Angelgewässer stehen einige Eichen direkt am Ufer. Von den überhängenden Ästen fallen jetzt die ersten Eicheln direkt ins Wasser. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Karpfen diese natürliche Nahrung annehmen. Was meint Ihr? Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert und damit gefangen? 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## EgoZocker (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Weiß nur, dass Wildschweine gern Eicheln essen, aber Karpfen? |kopfkrat
Aber warum nicht ausprobieren


----------



## Mac Gill (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Bei dieser Trööt - Überschrift mußte ich schmunzeln...

Gut, das hier jetzt kein Bericht vom FKK-Strand ist... :q :q :q


Ich denke aber auch - natürlich vorkommende Nahrung ist immer ein Versuch Wert!
Fraglich nur die Präsentation -> damit sich der Hakenköder von dem Restlichen "überangebot" herausheben kann musst du dir schon was einfallen lassen...


----------



## OnTheMove (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

ich kann es mir gut vorstellen, denn sind wir mal ehrlich, sich karpfen ja auch Unterwasser-Wildschweine (zumindest machen meinche an der rute druck wie ein Eber) 

Teste es doch einfach mal aus! Denn nur wer wagt der gewinnt !!!

Und wenn es klappt, sag bite bescheid


----------



## Leif (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Hi du.

Diese Frage wurde mal in der Angelwoche an den Pelzer gestellt.
Er hielt es für richtig, da er schon öfters Karpfen gefangen hat, die Eichenschalen ausgeschieden haben.
Allerdings würden seiner Meinung nach Karpfen die Boilies eher fressen.


----------



## NorbertF (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht wenn sie WIRKLICH Hunger haben.
Eicheln schmecken extrem bitter, denke dass du da mit anderen Ködern wesentlich besser fährst.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Eicheln schmecken extrem bitter...


 
Mein Weib mag sie auch nicht aber woher weißt DU das??? :m


----------



## havkat (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Moin!

Vom (modernen) Karpfenangeln hab ich keinen Plan, aber Wildsauen begegne ich ab und zu. 

Besonders wenn die Eichen richtig Mast tragen und abwerfen.

Stimmt: Der Karpfen ist die Wildsau im Wasser. Absoluter Nahrungsopportunist.

Stimmt: Eicheln enthalten ´ne Menge Bitterstoffe.

Aber die Sauen an Land lieben sie über alles.

Weil: Extrem nahrhaft! Die Schweinchen werden rund und fett wie ´ne Mettwurst.

Ich denke, dass der hohe Nährstoffgehalt den Karpfen anzieht, wenn der den "Köder" erst mal kennengelernt hat.

Man könnte die Eicheln auch trocknen, mahlen und anrösten.
Das verringert den Bittergeschmack.

Das ganze dann zu Boilies verarbeiten und unter Randeichen, die ins Wasser "abgeben" anbieten?

Aber wie gesagt: Davon habe ich keinen Plan.


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Bei dieser Trööt - Überschrift mußte ich schmunzeln...


 
Dann sind wir schon zwei. Und weil mir einfach zuviel dämliche Kommentare im Schreibfinger jucken, lasse ich es auch besser beim Schmunzeln. |supergri


----------



## Pilkman (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Autsch.... :q

Obwohl Karpfen ja nur Schlundzähne bzw. Mahlplatten haben...


----------



## Hermann W. (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Schon neun Antworten, aber richtig schlauer bin ich immer noch nicht! Gibt es denn niemanden, der das schon mal ausprobiert hat? 
Eventuell gehen ja auch Kastanien? |kopfkrat 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## punkarpfen (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Es geht sicher, weil der Karpfen die Dinger ab und zu frißt. Der Top-Köder sind Eicheln aber nicht. Sie sind nämlich nicht gerade die Lieblingsspeise unserer Wasserschweine.


----------



## NorbertF (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Mein Weib mag sie auch nicht aber woher weißt DU das??? :m



Ich war in meinem früheren Leben eine Wildsau.
Das mit deiner Frau ist Pech für dich, tut mir leid |supergri #h


----------



## sammycr65 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Völlig Off Topic!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstach!!! #h 

vom Sammy


----------



## OnTheMove (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Es hat halt noch keiner ausprobiert. 

Nun hast du das glück eine Natürlich angefüterte stelle an deinem Gewesser zu besitzen, Teste es doch einfach mal für ein Paar stunden. Wie schon einmal gesagt, wer nicht wagt der gewinnt nicht!!!! Und zu hause fängt man eh keinen Karpfen.

Ich würde vieleicht es auch probieren eine (nicht meine  ) Eichel mal zu aromatiesieren (dippen oder sowas). Teste es einfach.


----------



## NorbertF (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> Völlig Off Topic!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstach!!! #h
> 
> vom Sammy



Danke 
Eicheln dippen...ich lach mich schlapp hier |supergri :m #6


----------



## OnTheMove (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Dann lass es halt #q


----------



## M4STERM4X (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

aber ein vorteil hat dieser köder aus alle fälle!!! er ist spottbillig im vergleich zu dem, was wir sonst an geld in die tümpel kloppen


----------



## aalkönig (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Ich war mal in Spanien...
Da standen ganz viele Orangenbäume an einem See...
Ich glaube, die haben auf Apfelsinen die ganz Großen gehakt!!!
|supergri   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  
Sorry, lach immer am meisten über meine eigenen jokes!
Nichts für ungut, aber lass es...
Gruß Tim#h 

PS: Mein Freund erzählte mal von einer Melonenplantage an einem Stausee....!|asmil:


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Ich kann mich diesem Posting nicht entziehen:

Geriebene Eichel ist was ganz feines |supergri |supergri |supergri 

rasende Eier

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht .i.s.t. es so...._


----------



## macfisch (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Ich kann mich diesem Posting nicht entziehen:
> 
> Geriebene Eichel ist was ganz feines |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> ...



Dann hast auch ein Dip nach ein paar Minuten voller Anstrengung. |supergri


----------



## Ocrem (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

ich würd einfach mit 2 ruten fischen
1. auf eichel (pflanzlicher basis )
und die 2te auf nen murmel

dann wird sich schon raustellen was nun besser geht

viel glück beim versuch


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Dann hast auch ein Dip nach ein paar Minuten voller Anstrengung. |supergri


 

Wahrscheinlich den fängigsten überhaupt |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri :m 

Ich werd das Zeug abfüllen und unter "Rod MP. Nash" vertreiben    


Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das man auch mal Späße machen muß_


----------



## punkarpfen (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Ich würde die Eichel in Sperm Amino dippen...:q


----------



## Carp4Fun (4. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich würde die Eichel in Sperm Amino dippen...:q


Der Tipp mit dem Dipp hört sich natürlich schonmal nicht schlecht an. Jetzt frag ich mich grad nur, ob man sie vorher besser abwaschen oder ggf. danach sogar noch einige Tage trocknen lassen sollte?! Und wie lange sollte man den Dipp überhaupt einwirken lassen? Lohnt es sich vielleicht auch, die zähe Außenhaut der Eichel vorsichtig mit der Ködernadel anzustechen, damit der Lockstoff besser eindringt?#c 
Ich denk mal schon, dass die erfolgreiche Anwendung dieses Köders einige besondere Maßnahmen verlangt, auf die ihr meiner Meinung nach ruhig noch etwas näher eingehen solltet...:q


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit dem Dipp hört sich natürlich schonmal nicht schlecht an. Jetzt frag ich mich grad nur, ob man sie vorher besser abwaschen oder ggf. danach sogar noch einige Tage trocknen lassen sollte?! Und wie lange sollte man den Dipp überhaupt einwirken lassen? *Lohnt es sich vielleicht auch, die zähe Außenhaut der Eichel vorsichtig mit der Ködernadel anzustechen*, damit der Lockstoff besser eindringt?#c
> Ich denk mal schon, dass die erfolgreiche Anwendung dieses Köders einige besondere Maßnahmen verlangt, auf die ihr meiner Meinung nach ruhig noch etwas näher eingehen solltet...:q


 

Moin,

ich glaube Sascha, das tut der Eichel weh :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das Jürgen Becker über diese Problematik ausführlich geschrieben hat _


----------



## Leif (5. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Hi @ all.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, das wir als Kinder mal nen Koikarpfen mit ner Kastanie gefangen haben. Hatte ich beim letzten Thread vergessen zu schreiben.
Ich würde mal gerne wissen, ob Eicheln schwimmen. Kann im Moment nicht selber testen.

Und für alle Spassfreaks ein Foto zum schmunzeln.
Es zeigt nämlich die "Einhakhilfe" von namenhaften herstellern. Hehe...


----------



## Hermann W. (5. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



aalkönig schrieb:


> Ich war mal in Spanien...
> Da standen ganz viele Orangenbäume an einem See...
> Ich glaube, die haben auf Apfelsinen die ganz Großen gehakt!!!
> |supergri
> ...


 
... echt lustig, ich hau mich weg!#d  :q


----------



## Hermann W. (5. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi @ all.
> 
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, das wir als Kinder mal nen Koikarpfen mit ner Kastanie gefangen haben. Hatte ich beim letzten Thread vergessen zu schreiben.
> Ich würde mal gerne wissen, ob Eicheln schwimmen. Kann im Moment nicht selber testen.


 
Die Eicheln die jetzt von den Bäumen fallen schwimmen nicht! Wenn sie eine Zeit am Boden lagen und ausgetrocknet sind schwimmen sie z.T..

Gruß Hermann


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Notfalls könnte man ja auch paar Eicheln mit heim nehmen, schälen, zerhacken/treiben und einfach mal in nen Teig mit einarbeiten. So quasi als natürliche Duftnote in nem bereits getesteten Teigrezept.

Oder du haust einfach mal ne Eichel (ich würde sie aber schälen) auf nen Haar und hägnst das ganze paar Stunden ins Wasser. Wenns langweilig wird, kannste ja Wildschwine zählen. Und dann schreibste uns einfach mal, ob sich an deiner Eichel *grins* irgendwas getan hat.

Mich hats das erste mal weggehauen, als ich gehört hab, daß bei uns einige Leute ihre Graser mit Frolic fangen.... also könnte das mit eicheln an einer natürlichen Futterstelle doch auch wunderbar klappen. Und wenn du die eichel vorher schälst, könnte dies genau der Anreiz  sein, der die Karpfen von den normal gefallenen ungeschälten Eicheln zu deiner geschälten wechseln läßt.... denn ich hab ja hier gelesen, daß einer nen Karpfen hatte, der die Schale ausgeschieden hat... Sprich du ersparst dem Karpfen viel Arbeit und er wird es dir vielleicht danken...

Wenn du es mal ausprobierst, würde mich das Ergebniss sehr interessieren...


----------



## Hermann W. (7. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal mit einer geschälten und gedippten Eichel (auf rein pflanzlicher Basis ) probieren und dann berichten.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Drohne (7. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Hermann W. schrieb:


> Die Eicheln die jetzt von den Bäumen fallen schwimmen nicht! Wenn sie eine Zeit am Boden lagen und ausgetrocknet sind schwimmen sie z.T..
> 
> Gruß Hermann


 
#d bei meinem gestrigen Versuch in einem Donaualtarm trieben auch die frisch abgefallenen Eicheln hurtig auf der Wasseroberfläche dahin, die schwimmen vermutlich noch bis ins Delta runter.


----------



## cobra96 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

vieleicht waren die innen modrig und halb hohl :q das sie auftreiben und dann abtreiben


----------



## Hermann W. (8. September 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Drohne schrieb:


> #d bei meinem gestrigen Versuch in einem Donaualtarm trieben auch die frisch abgefallenen Eicheln hurtig auf der Wasseroberfläche dahin, die schwimmen vermutlich noch bis ins Delta runter.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr in Österreich für Eicheln habt|kopfkrat , aber bei uns im Münsterland gehen die frischen Eicheln unter?! 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Leif (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Schon was neues?


----------



## Hermann W. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Nein, leider komme ich wg. Beruf und Familie nicht so oft zum Angeln. Letztes Wochenende hat mein Kumpel einen ordendlichen Karpfen (über 30 Pfund) auf Muschelboilie gefangen. Wir gehen dieses Wochenende wieder los. Aber an der Stelle stehen keine Eichen. Ich werde es wohl auch mit Muschelboilie versuchen. Wenn es übernächste Woche klappt, werde ich mal eine Rute mit Eichel rauswerfen.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## angelndes_sofa (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Eicheln schmecken extrem bitter


 


Boardferkelalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarm :m


----------



## SU Po (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

In der letzten Blinker? Rute & Rolle? keine Ahnung liegt noch in Holland Stand ein Bericht ber Saisonköder.
Der Autor meinte das man mit Früchten,Kastanien und eicheln gut fangen würde.



Petrie SU Po


----------



## De Sasch (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Hi auch,

an meinem vereisgewässer stehen auch ringsum eichen und die fallen nicht nur ins wasser sondern auch aufs zelt. somit hatten wir nicht nur schlafentzug sondern auch eine mehrtägige diskusion zum thema eichelköder. 

die geschählte variante hat nix gefangen - test an einer rute.
ich denke mal der hohe gerbsäureanteil is nix für die dicken jungs.

der plan fürs nächstemal sieht vor die dinger in eimem mix aus wasser und aromen ankeimen zulassen - dabei wird ja die stärke in zucker umgesetzt.

der haken an der sache is allerdings, daß der krempel eher vergährt als keimt.

die nächste versuchsanordnug sieht vor, die eicheln im aromasud zu kochen, ist aber noch nicht erprobt.

sollten weitere erkenntnisse in diesem forschungszweig zu tage treten oder tatsächlich ein karpfen mit uns erbarmen haben werde ich mich nochmal dazu äußern

gruß de sasch


----------



## Drohne (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Hermann W. schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr in Österreich für Eicheln habt|kopfkrat , aber bei uns im Münsterland gehen die frischen Eicheln unter?!
> 
> Gruß Hermann


 
Scherzkeks#d . 

Die frischen Eicheln hängen auf dem Baum solange sie bis reif sind und die reifen fallen logo ab. Und die logo reifen sind trocken wie Nüsse und die schwimmen dann eben, logo.:m 

Zumindest bei unseren österreichischen Eicheln ist dies so, oder redest Du allenfalls von anderen Eicheln.|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Hermann W. (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Drohne schrieb:


> Scherzkeks#d .
> 
> Die frischen Eicheln hängen auf dem Baum solange sie bis reif sind und die reifen fallen logo ab. Und die logo reifen sind trocken wie Nüsse und die schwimmen dann eben, logo.:m
> 
> Zumindest bei unseren österreichischen Eicheln ist dies so, oder redest Du allenfalls von anderen Eicheln.|kopfkrat :q


 
Unsere Eicheln gehen unter. Ich habe es jetzt mehrfach probiert. 
Die österreichischen Eicheln kann man dann ja als Pop-Up benutzen.  |supergri 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Lupus (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit Eicheln:q aber den Bericht in der letzten Rute und Rolle habe ich uach gelesen!
Dort wurden Kastanien sowie Eicheln als Saisonköder beschrieben mit der Einschränkung, dass ein Versuch nur sinnvoll ist, wenn die Bäume (wie bei dir) direkt am Wasser stehen und Früchte in das Wasser fallen!
Folgendes Rezept wurde empfoheln:" 2 Tage einweichen 1 Stunde kochen!" (Rezept gilt für Haselnüsse Eicheln und Kastanien)

Lupus


----------



## CyKingTJ (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Bei uns steht ein großer Apfelbaum am Wasser, wie stehts damit?

Apfelmus in Futterkorb und den Bosskopp mit ner Ködernadel aufziehen? :q 

Scherz bei Seite, ich bleib bei den verbreiteteren Ködern, halt nicht viel von Haselnüssen und Eicheln am Haken.


----------



## badong (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Gemoin,
sry, wenn ich so alte Kamelen hervor hole aber das Thema beschäftigt mich zZ.. Grund ist folgender, seit dem Eicheln in den Teich fallen, an dem ich zz Angel sind die Bisse zurück gegangen, fast gegen null. Das kann natürlich auch andere Gründe haben aber mit irgendwo muss ich ja anfangen. 
Hat inzwischen jemand von euch eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht? Was ich mich frage ist ob eher frische Eicheln gefressen werden oder die die schon länger im Wasser liegen und eine Zersetzung schon begonnen hat. Bei älteren Eicheln die schon länger im Wasser liegen könnte der Bitterstoffanteil ja singen und somit eher geeigneter sein.

Dazu passen würde ja das
Zitat von Lupus:
Folgendes Rezept wurde empfoheln:" 2 Tage einweichen 1 Stunde kochen!" (Rezept gilt für Haselnüsse Eicheln und Kastanien)

Werde versuchen das die nächste Zeit mal zu probieren. Für erfahrungswerte wär ich aber dankbar.

lg
Christian


----------



## Downbeat (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Naja Eicheln und Kastanien würd ich ja gelten lassen, das ist wohl mal `nen Versuch wert. 
Aber wer weicht und kocht Haselnüsse? Das ist doch quatsch.


----------



## Prinzchen (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Aber wer weicht und kocht Haselnüsse? Das ist doch quatsch.



Ich könnte mir denken, dass man bei Tigernüssen auch mal der Meinung war...


----------



## Downbeat (7. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Öh auch auf das Risiko hin mich lächerlich zu machen, Tigernüsse haben doch auch eine hartfaserige Schale, derentwegen man sie abkochen sollte? Wohingegen Haselnüsse aus ihrer Schale befreit (die jawohl keiner kochen will denke ich) m.M.n. ausreichend weich sind sie am Haar an zu bieten.

Wenn ich einem Denkfehler aufgesessen bin, bitte korrigiere mich.


----------



## Prinzchen (7. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Kein Denkfehler... du hast schon völlig Recht. Ich hatte deine Aussage _Aber wer weicht und kocht Haselnüsse?_ als _wer angelt schon mit Haselnüssen_ interpretiert.

Das man letztere nicht kochen muss, um damit angeln zu können, ist völlig richtig.


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Seltsame Diskussion...

Ich käme nicht auf die Idee, eine Eichel (wie auch immer) als Köder zu nutzen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Ködern verströmt sie doch null Lockstoffe.

Es sei denn... es ist was dran, dass Eicheln vom Baum ins Wasser plumpsen und Karpfen oder andere diese tatsächlich als natürliches Futter annehmen.
Das muss doch zunächst mal geklärt sein.

Also: wer hat'nen Karpfen im Gartenteich und füttert mal damit & berichtet?


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Also ich würde die Eicheln nicht schälen. Ist doch etwas unnatürlich und der Karpfen kommt damit sicher klar. 

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ein guter Köder ist, bei uns am Badesee hat neulich auch einer nen 1,2m Hecht auf seine Eichel gefangen (ja, ja ich weiß davon kamen jetzt schon genug|rolleyes)


----------



## Hannoi1896 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Eicheln als Köder?*

Also mir ist aufgefallen, dass Eicheln nach mehrmaligem Schälen ein weißes, klebriges Sekret absondern.


Konnte es mir nicht verkneifen


----------

